# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Mjellmush, më ka marrë malli...

## oiseau en vol

Mjellmush, po te flet zogushi yt, e ka marre malli shume per ty. Do vij te te shoh shpesh Mjellmush, sa here qe te ndihem pak vetem, sa here qe te kem nje hutim keshtu pa shkak, do vij te te sjell nga nje poezi te vogel, here te gezuar e here te trishtuar, thjesht per ta ndare bashke, e do te ta lexoj vete me ze, e ti do te me kapesh nga veshi, e une do te skuqem nga turpi e ti do te me marresh per dore e do te shkojme per te mbledhur krandet e flise me kulloshter...

_Rainer Maria Rilke_

*Copëz fundi*

vdekja është e madhe
ne i përkasim asaj
gojë që qesh
kur ne e besojmë veten
në mes të jetës
ajo guxon të qajë
midis e ndërmjet nesh

----------


## Benito Graziani

Jam shume i prekur nga kjo humbje ne nje moshe kaq te re. Edhe se nuk e kam njohur apo debatuar ,pasi jam i ri ne kete forum me vjen shume keq dhe jam shume i trishtuar sot .Dhimbjen per nje ditelindje te pa festuar te nje personi qe e adhuroja dhe e cmoja me shume se gjithcka ne kete bote, ma shtoj kjo humbje para kohe e kesaj krijese te bardhe si vete emri qe mbante. Ne shpirtin tim bashkohen te dy dhimbjet dhe u uroj nje udhetim te embel dhe ne paqe ,perendia qofte e meshirshme me to dhe princesha dhe mbrojtsja jone ne boten e pertejshme Nene Tereza i pranofte ne suiten e saj.
Kjo dhimbje me kujtoj nje poezi te nje shoku tim te shkolles Ylli Molla.

     Kjo Jete

Jeta?
Para syve tane
Zhurmon
Tallazitet
Si det i pa ane !
Jetojme ?!
Shikojme?!
Ne caste dhimbje mizore
Dyshojme...

I Perjetshem qofte kujtimi jote mjellm enderrimtare!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bayern

Mjellme lundro krenare ne liqenin e perjetesise.  :buzeqeshje: 

Na mungon.........

----------


## Poeti

Do t&#235; na marr&#235; malli t&#235; gjith&#235;ve p&#235;r fjal&#235;t e Mjellm&#235;s son&#235;, p&#235;r k&#235;shillat e matura, p&#235;r fjal&#235;t e zgjedhura. Do t&#235; na mungoj&#235; prezenca e saj&#235;, energjia e pakufishme q&#235; ajo e kishte dhe reflektimet e forta q&#235; i p&#235;rcillte. Mjellma, ishte v&#235;rtet&#235; Mjellm&#235;, krenare me kok&#235;n lart, nj&#235; reprezentuese e denj&#235; e kombit t&#235; vet n&#235; diaspor&#235;, nj&#235; person p&#235;r t&#235; ia pasur lakmi. Ishte mu sikur m&#235;ngjeset e prishtin&#235;s,  m&#235;ngjeset t&#235; cilat ajo i adhuronte. Ishte nj&#235; Mjellm&#235; n&#235; liqenin e saj t&#235; qet&#235;sis&#235;.
Per&#235;ndia i past&#235; dh&#235;n&#235; qet&#235;sin&#235; t&#235; cil&#235;n patjet&#235;r se e meriton. 
   U preft e qet&#235; n&#235; bot&#235;n e amshuar.

----------


## oiseau en vol

_Rainer Maria Rilke_

*Orë e rëndë*

Kush qan në këtë çast këtu apo atje nëpër botë
Pa shkak qan nëpër botë
qaj mbi mua
Kush qesh në këtë çast këtu apo atje nëpër natë
Pa shkak qesh nëpër natë
qesh me mua
Kush ngrihet në këtë çast këtu apo atje nëpër botë
Pa shkak ngrihet nëpër botë
eja drejt meje
Kush vdes në këtë çast këtu apo atje nëpër botë
Pa shkak vdes nëpër botë
më vështro mua

----------


## panchovilla

Jam i prekur edhe per faktin se disa ketu e merzisnin Mjellmen. Gjerat e keqija nuk permenden por ja une nuk i mbaj dot. Keshtu qe iu them te gjitheve mos luani me ndjenjat e dikujt sepse kaq e ka jeta. Nese ja thyejm zemren dikujt mund qe mos ta takojme perseri ti kerkojme falje. 
Nuk dua te permend me shume detaje sepse kujt i flas e merr vesh.
Edhe njehere e shoh se edhe shoqeria ne virtualitet te beka te pikellohesh sikur te te vdesi nje anetar i familjes.

----------


## kolombi

Perse valle vijme,
Gjersa shkojme kaq shpejt?
Shpesh aq shpejt sa s'me besohet!

Neper faqet e forumit
Nuk do lexoj me,postimet e tua
Ne tryezat e zemrave tona
Karrigia jote bosh.............
Harrova!
Harrova qe po te percjellim me nje arkivol
tmerresisht te bukur
Dua te them me nje bukuri te tmerrshme.
Si nje mjellme
Te leshuam ne liqenin e qetesise tende
Neper nate...
Ne nje nate te bukur,plot yje
Ti benin drite rruges tende
Dhe rruga eshte pafundesisht e gjate........

Rruge te mbare Mjellme
Te fala te gjitheve
Dhe miqve dhe ish armiqve tane....
Mos u merzit;
Te gjithe nje nga nje
Andej do te vijme nje dite.
Vetem mos harro,
Dilni dhe na prisni...................


Perse valle vijme
Gjersa shkojme kaq shpejt?


PS Jam tejesisht i prekur.Sikur ta njihja prej vitesh.............

----------


## Julie

S'pata fatin te flas nje here me mjelmen edhe pse ikona e saj e vecante me kishte rene ne sy. Sa here shihja mjellmen e kristalte ne sfond, kisha pershtypjen qe dhe personi qe e kish vene duhet te ishte paksa ashtu si ajo, e paster si kristali. 

Duke lexuar shkrimet e juaja, te cilat me preken tej mase, kuptoj qe vertete ajo paska qene ashtu, por c'fare me preku me shume ishte shprehja e saj " T'ja puth mengjeset Prishtines"
Shpesh zgjohem e mendoj Tiranen, shtihem ne darke e mendoj Tiranen, por jo vetem qytetin, por ata njerez te dashur qe kam atje. Nene, Babe, vella gjysh e gjyshe. Sa e veshtire paska qene per ne shqiptaret te jetojme me nje brenge kaq te madhe. Te kemi mall e mos ta shuajme dot, te kemi dashuri e mos te dime ku ta japim, te duam te puthim ata njerez qe na kane rrit mes te mirash e mos te mundemi dot. Mjellma me kujtoi edhe nje here sa e trishte eshte te ndahesh pergjithmone. Te ikesh e mos "t'a puthesh  Prishtinen, Tiranen, njerzve qe te duan dhe i do. Prandaj o njerez mos u merzisni kur jeta ju tregon pengesat e saj, po thjesht luftoni qe ta jetoni ate denjesisht, se fundja ska me te bukur se jeta vete. 
Edhe dicka te fundit:  Falni dashuri ne kete bote, thuajani njerzve qe doni qe i doni, sepse nje dite ndoshta do jete shume vone.

Ju uroj te gjitheve shendet, fat e paqe.
...........kurse mjellmes i uroj ........paqe.

----------


## Niagara

Mbi kokat tona vallezon nje hije vdekjeje me nje valle pakuptimisht te huaj per ne. Mjegull. Jemi te gjithe mbi syte nen dhe. Rendojme mbi hapat e njeri-tjetrit deri atje... qajme ...Pastaj do presim qe nga lotet tane te lulezojne zambake te bardhe... vetem per ate...

----------


## oiseau en vol

Mjellmush, po ecja sot ne rruge dhe nuk e di sesi, e pashe veten si nje endacak. Po, po, Mjellmush, endacak si&#231; te gjithe njerezit. Endacak qe perkundet midis caqeve te nje fjale te pathene dhe te nje fjale te thene teper. Me nje fjale, endacak mjegullash. Sa keq, Mjellmush, sa keq, endacake te pandreqshem...

_Paul Eluard_

*Vet&#235;m*

N&#235; t&#235; djatht&#235; t&#235; qiellit t&#235; err&#235;t nj&#235; pem&#235; do t&#235; lul&#235;zonte
E qeshur e shndritshme e tr&#235;ndafilt&#235; dhe qielli do t&#235; jetonte nga kjo 
E un&#235; &#235;nd&#235;rroj i humbur n&#235; dit&#235;n e shkretuar
Dhe rr&#235;nqethje t&#235; gjata t&#235; ftohta zbardhojn&#235; mendimet e mia.

----------


## Blue_sky

Oiseau dhe te gjithe atyre qe ndiejne veten bosh nga kjo humbje:

Para ca kohesh humba nje njeri qe kisha goxha afer,qava me dite te tera derisa ne nje nate e pashe ne enderr,ishte ulur ne cepin i krevatit tim dhe me tha"Mendova qe te kisha lene aq kujtime te bukura sa te mos beje keshtu".Une nuk besoj dhe aq ne mbinatyralen e endrrave por qe ne ate moment vendosa te mos kujtoj me merzi njerezit qe kam dashur te cilet s'jane me.
Njeriu duhet te jete i lumtur qe ka patur fatin te njohe,te kete dashuri nga ato...kurse vdekja?Vdekja eshte nje faze qe do e kalojme te gjithe.

----------


## Poeti

Rekuiem për një njeri me shpirt të madh. 
Për ty shumë e çmuara dhe e respektuara Feride (Mjellma)

*MJELLMA E QETËSISË*

1.
Mëngjesi agoi në Prishtinë
Dhe ti atë mëngjes nuk e puthe dot
Ishte i mugët, i errët fare
Një mëngjes i larë me lot!

2.
Dukej se Prishtina qante
Mu ashtu sikur dhe zemra ime
Duket se Prishtina 
Pa puthjet e tua ka mbetur jetime!

3.
Ti ike krenare nga kjo botë, 
Puthjen peng ia le Prishtinës
Ike në qetësinë e liqenit tënd
Këtë botë mjerane e le prapa shpindës!

4.
Kokën nuk e ktheve, lotët me na pa
Nuk shikove prapa miqt e tu si qajnë,
Nuk shikove dot krenarinë që të njohën
Kujtimet e ëmbëla që për ty i mbajnë!

5.
Ne të vegjlit mbetëm
Ti e madhe (në zemër) ike
Punën e çmuar e le pas vehtes
Veç u tranformove, por kurrë nuk u fike!

----------


## RTP

http://www.alb-net.com/pipermail/prizren-l/attachments/20000910/7a529073/mjellma.bin

----------


## Uriani

Në lumë

Plotë ujë peshq
Dhe rrjeta në pritë

Diku lartë
Ndoshta qielli me yje

Mes tyre e vetme
Hëna gjysmë e plotë
E sosi veten

Në lumë

----------


## oiseau en vol

_Andr&#233;-Ferdinand Herol_d

Mbi tok&#235; bie bor&#235;,
Mbi tok&#235; bie hije.

Ku kan&#235; shkuar gjethet e vyshkura ?
Edhe k&#235;to gjethe kan&#235; vdekur,
E tani bie bor&#235; dhe hije.

Ndoshta engj&#235;j q&#235; p&#235;rplasin
&#199;eki&#231;&#235; t&#235; ndryshkur p&#235;rkund&#235;r dyerve,
Engj&#235;j q&#235; na vrasin me vuajtje t&#235; ngadalta.

Dhe, n&#235; horizont, re t&#235; trishta, zvarr&#235;-zvarr&#235;...

Sht&#235;pit&#235; t&#235; mbyllura si varre t&#235; zeza,
Dhe, ngado, bie bor&#235; dhe hije.

----------


## Dreri

*      *       *
mjellme
heren e fundit nxitoje
me the qe je mire
me dhe nje pende
si urim ogurbardhe
dhe ike
sme dhe kohe as te te ndal
mjellmat jane te lira
shtegtuese
ku ta dija une
se ti do kaperceje shtegun e fundit
une kam marre mallin
e flas me te si me ty
te kemi shkruar
ne nje buzembremje
po valet se kuptojne 
ndaj i fshijne
fjalet e shkruara
(sa te pafajshme qe jane)
liqeni eshte serish gri
i shkrete ngjan me beso
ti je zemruar me mua
e as fjale as ze ne ty nuk marr
c'ndodhi me ty
me zemren e bardhe 
me shpirtin e madh
te kerkoj qiell
ndersa ne vesh me pershperit nje ze i mekur
une prap se prap si i marre
vazhdoj te mos besoj
qe ti ke vdekur

        *        *         *

----------


## Darzana

Mjellma iku ,per ne  parajsen e qetsise. Rruga e  leht te qoft moj motra ime. Ishe e mire , e afert , krenare , shoqe , mike ,patriote . Me mungon shum, numrin tende te cecularit nuk e kam feshire dot. E mbaj aty te sigurt , qe kur dua te ndegjoi zerine  tend e kam ne veshin tim, edhe pse nuk  te prek,   aroma e  telefonit  me sjell  eren  dhe ne frymen qe me vje nga thellesia.Nuk te harroi asnjehere mbetesh e pashlyer ne  mendjen time.   


        Te gjithe qe ju shkruat poezit per Mjellmen ju falenderoi , sidmos Oiseau en vol, poetin. dhe drerin. Ju lumt juve qe e kujtoni me fjalet artistike ,te ndjeren Mjellme.

----------


## Dreri

*      *       *
Sonte do nisem per Prishtine
e ti ne mendje me erdhe 
prandaj jam i trishtuem Mjellme
Ti je ne liqenin e qetesise
me dil para s'mundem me te thane
neser kur mes hapash
dikush shqip ka me me fole
zany yt do me duket 
do kthej kryet pertej yllit
do ta nis nje qeshje buze
per nje re te bardhe
ne trajten e siluetes tane
qe ka me ardhe
prej atij mengjesi Prishtine
.........
Shqip kane me me percjelle ne Prishtine
e jeta jeme
ka me ndrrue edhe nje flete
neser
           *        *         *

----------


## White_Angel

Nese vdes - mos u trishto
Pse ndahem prej teje 
ne grusht zemren shtrengo
Une prape kthehem
Nese vdes ...... cfare pastaj ?
Si nga gjumi do te ngihem.
Nese vdes - mos therrit
neper nete te degjoj
Nese vdes - Ti jeto

Une ne ty do te jetoj ......

----------


## Veshtrusja

Eminesku: 

*"Ai është prapë, megjithëse s'është,
i vdekur ndrit gjithmonë"*

----------

